# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software)  شفرة alcatel ot-206

## djalel_mas

سلام الله    ارجو مساعدتي   alcatel ot-206  SVN:010 01 IME:357259030926167

----------

